# From across Time, and the Pacific: Classic Japanese Airplane score!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, it’s summer time, and that means Hobby Shop Road Trips! Sadly, though, with COVID still smacking my home provice around, it’s not quite to that point. Thankfully, though, one of my local shops managed to buy a whole tonne of old kits, so I’ve been able to recreate the experience just by going across town!

Over the last bit, I’ve managed to acquire a lot of kits I’d not seen before, including a large number of Japanese floatplanes, as well as some WWII and even some Jets from Hasegawa and Fujimi, primarily. Of course, I also picked up some other weirdness, because why wouldn’t I?

Check out my latest haul at the link below, and vote, at the bottom of that page, for what you want to see reviewed out of box first!









Japanese Model Plane Score – July 2021


One thing I love about modelling is the chance to encounter the past. This is both literal and figurative, in my case. Figuratively because when building a model of a vehicle (or person) from the p…




adamrehorn.wordpress.com


----------



## Peashooter67 (May 25, 2020)

I miss my hobby shop. 
Dad and Lads next the the movie theater in north east mall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

